# Everything you wanted to know about fishing line



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

It is a great site Occy. I have just started using some of his braid and it seems very good.
The info on line comparisons is fantastic.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice find Occy. The legend himself (Grant Ashwell) was talking up this braid on here the other day. If the old man of the sea uses it, then it must be good stuff as his results speak for themselves.


----------

